# Power Sound Audio Reveals Its New S1800 Sealed Subwoofer



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

It’s tough to beat the impact of quality bass in a home theater setup, which is why the continued survival and growth of a core group of Internet Direct sub manufacturers has been so exciting. One of these companies, Power Sound Audio, recently announced yet another new subwoofer model, capping-off a solid year of new speaker and subwoofer model reveals. The newly minted S1800 is a sealed cabinet design that offers an exceptional balance of size, performance, and price. 










The S1800 features a massive proprietary 18-inch driver powered by a 725W ICE amplifier with DSP control. This gives it slightly more impact than it’s smaller sibling, the S1500. However, with a footprint of 22-inches D x 20W x 20.5H and an overall weight of 79-pounds, the S1800 remains a room-friendly option.

“We’ve found many customers prefer a front firing solution for both aesthetics and functionality,” explains Tom Vodhanel, co-founder of Power Sound Audio. “Now our customers can choose between the smaller form factor S1500 or go ‘bass crazy’ and step up to the S1800.”










Vodhanel highlights the S1800’s placement in Power Sound Audio’s sealed subwoofer product offerings as “bridging the price _and_ performance gap” between the $999 S1500 model and the company’s $1599 dual 15-inch driver S3000i. Priced at $1299, the S1800 sits right in the middle to satisfy the needs for customers looking for a happy medium offering.

“We have filled out our subwoofer product line nicely in the past year,” says Vodhanel. “We now have six sealed models ranging in price from $899 to $2999. So whether someone prefers a single large subwoofer or multiple smaller cabinets, we have you covered.”










Like other Power Sound Audio subwoofers, the S1800 features a CNC precision cut cabinet featuring a rigid MDF baffle and the company’s familiar home theater room friendly satin black texture finish. On the performance side, the sub is capable of meaningful production from 17 to 200Hz +/-3dB with a typical in-room extension falling in the 7 to 11Hz range. The onboard plate amp includes standard features such as left and right RCA inputs, gain control, and On/Off/Auto, phase, crossover, and room size selectors. 

Power Sound Audio is currently offering a spectacular Pre-Order pricing deal of $1149 for a single S1800 or $2,249 for a pair. Buyers can take advantage of a 30 day in home trial with free shipping both ways. It’s a great way to audition how the S1800 performs in your space, entirely risk free. For more information about the S1800 and other Power Sound Audio products, visit them on the web at www.powersoundaudio.com.

_Image Credits: Power Sound Audio _


----------



## Talley (Dec 8, 2010)

Finally something that catches my eye. This is more practical for my needs.


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

It definitely offers a good balance between size and performance --- preorder price is also an eye catcher ;-)


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

Huh, what a coincidence; guess who is getting an S1800 for review. :wink2:


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

theJman said:


> Huh, what a coincidence; guess who is getting an S1800 for review. :wink2:



Where's the like button? :smile:

By the way, just to add... PSA subs are made in the USA with US born components.


----------



## bkeeler10 (Mar 26, 2008)

theJman said:


> Huh, what a coincidence; guess who is getting an S1800 for review. :wink2:


Hehe :devil: :hsd:

Looking forward to that.


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

Just to clarify... Tom and I began discussing the potential of another review in the fall of last year. At the time PSA was so busy that he wanted to hold off until they got caught up. As the holidays drew near we picked up the discussions again, but then there was the conversation about which model. After a few potentials were bantered about he finally opted for the new S1800.

To make a long story short, we had actually decided _before_ the unit even appeared on PSA's website. So that makes you late to the game Todd! :laugh2:


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Jim, I expect nothing less than that from you. :T


----------

